# The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. By Ricky Sides New Cover.



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

*Synopsis*

The peacekeepers travel to Saginaw Michigan in the hopes of locating the factory where the alloy that composes the backbone of their technology was manufactured. They locate the owner of the factory and a trade arrangement is worked out which will secure the peacekeepers a supply of the alloy.

A boat loaded with the sick and the dead washes ashore in southern Louisiana. One of the passengers makes it to a small city and hitches a ride with a kind hearted man who transports him to New Orleans. Along the way they stop at every small town gathering food supplies for the people of New Orleans. The truck driver didn't know it, but he had just delivered a plague carrier into the heart of the city.

The peacekeepers work diligently to stop the spread of the virulent disease. One day a fighter patrol spots a lone man in a boat a few miles off the coast of southern Florida. That man reveals the source of the plague and warns the peacekeepers that the disease will soon return to America. The peacekeepers face their greatest challenge to date as they race to prepare to save America from the dreaded sickness and the invaders who plan to unleash death in America on an unprecedented scale.



http://www.amazon.com:80/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-ebook/dp/B002JM0ICW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253137975&sr=8-5









*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Announcing a price change.

The price of this book has been reduced to $3.00.


This book details the creation of the most powerful and advanced peacekeeper ship to date. It also depicts a large scale battle at sea as the peacekeepers seek to defend America from the invaders set on gaining a foothold in the United States.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book four has been edited to fix a few formatting issues, but is now live. 

Book four is special to me in that it introduces the first foreign adventure for the peacekeepers. That adventure required a considerable amount of research on my part. I have fond memories of the time spent researching the old forts depicted in the book. Old forts have always interested me, and the forts referenced have a rich history.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 4 is still available for $3.00. I plan to increase the price to $3.99 for books 2 - 5 at some point. Just giving you Kindle readers a heads up on that plan. It will be at least a couple of weeks before I introduce that price increase though.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I decided to lower the price on Eternal Vigilance to $2 for a couple of weeks afterwhich the price may then go to $3.99. I'm not sure when the price will change. My control panel says that the change is live but the web page still shows $3. Oddly the search page shows $2. I don't know why there is a conflict on the information. I am waiting a few days to see if the book page just hasn't been updated yet. I am wondering if the book page details do not undergo changes on a weekend. If anyone knows about such things please let me know. I'm still a newbie here with a lot to learn.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This month has been a good month for me here in the Kindle community. The sales on book 4 Eternal Vigilance have exceeded my expectations because I have only been in the community a short while. I wanted to thank you for this response to my series.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Book 4 is now priced at $1.99.

Enjoy the price this month. It may change after Thanksgiving. Then again it may not.    

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This book is still on sale for $1.99 and will be so priced the rest of the month.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok Ricky - link for this one as well?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-ebook/dp/B002JM0ICW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258672907&sr=8-6


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning,

Thank you Kindle customers for continuing to purchase books in this series. This month has been the best month to date for Eternal Vigilance and I have you customers to thank for that. Your continued patronage is deeply appreciated.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Christmas Eve Kindle readers!

I wanted to take a moment to thank you all for purchasing my books this year. You've helped make this the most successful year I've ever experienced as a writer. There is no way that I can place a value on something like that.

As you know I've been reediting the peacekeeper series. I expect to finish the reedit to book 4 today and have it live on smashwords by 6 P.M. central time tonight.

Here are coupons for books 1 - 4. Remember not to download book 4 until the version available reflects todays date.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

coupon code: CY64Y
expires: 01/01/10

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

coupon code: QC64J
Expires: January 10, 2010

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4349

Coupon Code: XJ35E
Expires: January 10, 2010

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4354

Coupon Code: BZ48L
Expires: January 10, 2010

I hope you all have a safe and happy Christmas.

Merry Christmas everyone,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

If you've read this book and are so inclined, I'd like to request reviews. Good, bad, or indifferent, your opinions have value to me.

So please take a moment to let me know what you thought of the book.

I understand that some people dislike doing reviews. I'm not trying to get you to go against your predisposition. But some people may be interested in doing reviews if they believe the writer pays close attention to what they say. I always do just that. I recently reedited all of my Kindle store books based on the complaints posted in two reviews.

This writer listens. Those negative reviews led to better quality books.

Thank you for considering my request,
Ricky


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ricky - 

Upfront I need to enter my declaimer that I am not a good / detailed reviewer - I either like or dislike a book, but I will give it a try.

I purchased all 5 of the books awhile back and have completed all of them.  I liked the way the story line expanded as the books progressed and enjoyed the development of the characters.  The technology was believable as well. 

In short, I liked the books and am wondering when #6 is scheduled?

Robert


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Robert,

Thank you for purchasing my books. I also appreciate you reviewing the books.

I had intended to take up book six again by now, however, I decided to release _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.,_ prior to completing book six of the peacekeeper series. The self-defense book has been on hold for years. It's time I got that book in the hands of women who are interested in learning to protect themselves.

I expect another few weeks work on that book before my writing schedule clears up and I'll be able to concentrate on book 6. I hope to release book six and seven this year. Books eight and nine will probably be next year, unless I have an outstanding year and manage them all this year.

That's a rough estimate, and things could change.

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to purchase books in the peacekeeper series. 

There are many sections of this book that I enjoyed writing, but I think my favorite section was the launching of the Constitution on her maiden voyage.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for your continued support for the series and this book in particular. 

I had a lot of fun writting this book. The research I did on Cuba for the book was fascinating. I recommend that you Google El Morro, La Cabana, and the Florida Keys for some really interesting photos of those locations. 

The battle in the Gulf of Mexico was different from any battle I've ever written. In some ways I think it will always remain unique.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess this will be a good time to go back to Book 1 and re-read the series - but that is after Gone for a Soldier!  So many books to read so little time - but then I'd have time if I'd get off of this stupid computer and READ


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Well I can tell you that The Citadel is going well so far. I really do appreciate that you like the books enough to have read them all, and even more so since you think it good enough for a second read.

Readers such as you are the reason I keep writing.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. Please remember that the $1 sale if for this month only. Then the price will either return to $1.99 or $2.99. I should also mention that I've kept book 1 of the series at $1 for several months, but will probably be increasing the price next month.

This month only, for $5 you can purchase the entire five volume series.

Book six is in the works, but it's much too early in the process to even think about a release date. 


The women's self defense book will remain be at $1. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you, S. Brown. Three reviews on the peacekeeper series in one week is astonishing to me. I am so happy that you enjoyed books 2, 3, and 4. I'm going to have to work harder on book 6.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I awoke to a wonderful surprise this morning. Overnight, Books on the Knob featured the peacekeeper series and The Ulimate in Women's Self-Defense on her blog, and there was an explosion in sales as a result.

Thank you Karen.

I'm happy to see so many people taking advantage of the last few days of the $1.00 sale on the peacekeeper series. I reset the prices on the digital platform last night. I think they will take effect late tomorrow or Monday.

Thank you Kindle readers who have made this a record breaking month for me. 

Have a great day Kindle readers. 
You've already made mine.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to thank you for the great start to the month. So far it's been a very good month for the series.

Book 6 is progressing well. It's the most complex storyline I've ever written, so I'll be checking with my Beta reader to see if it is too complicated. If it is too complicated, that will delay the release, but this is a pivotal book in the series. I'll take the time to get it right.

Thanks again to all of you who have been supporting this series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I've completed the editing process on book six of the series. It has been sent to my Beta reader. Once I receive the input from the Beta reader I'll be giving the book one last read and tweaking anything I feel needs attention. 

I think it safe to say that I'll be releasing the book in a matter of weeks. I have a tentative release date now, and that is March 27th.

I'm excited about this book. I told myself I wouldn't release another book in the series unless I had a storyline that warranted a new release. This storyline meets that criteria. 

As always, I thank you for your continued support of the peacekeeper series.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

_Thank you!_

Sales for the peacekeeper series have been very good for the past several months. I have been fortunate in that there has been an increased interest in the books. I attribute that to you Kindle customers who have mentioned the books to friends, assisted with tagging the books, and written reviews. Thank you so much for helping me get the word out about the series.

It pleases me that so many of you are repeat customers. Every time I see an increase in sales of books two through six, I realize that a previous customer has decided to purchase the rest of the series. That never fails to make me sit up and take notice.

I hope you continue to enjoy the series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I just wanted to update you on the progress of book 7 of the series. It is proceeding well to this point. 

I'm thinking of adding a linked table of contents to this book, so that those of you who want to skip the prologue can just click the link to the first chapter in the book. I have to include the prologue for the sake of first time customers who may inadvertently purchase one of the books out of sequence. A linked table of contents would also permit you to index the book section of the prologue more easily and conveniently. This would permit you to refresh your memory about specific books, without the need to go through all of the pages.

I'd like some feedback from you series readers. Would the table of contents be sufficient if it included the books of the prologue and chapter 1, or would you prefer a linked table of contents that covered every chapter of the book as well? I can see the need for the prologue book section, and chapter 1. But will adding the rest serve a purpose? I probably won't be adding those one sentence chapter descriptions because I think that might give away plot elements that I'd rather you discover as you read the book. But if you readers really want that sort of addition to the book, I will give it further consideration. My main goal is to make your reading experience as convenient and pleasureable as possible. To that end, all feedback is appreciated.

Thank you for continuing to purchase the books of this series. Book 4 did well last month. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky, I thought I was going to catch up with you before you started releasing more of these.  Then I had some real-life issues to deal with and I went about three months without reading or writing.  Now you're getting too far ahead but I'll catch up.  I'm in book 4 right now.

For anybody who hasn't read these and likes adventures and survivalism, this is the series for you...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I hope the issues were resolved in a favorable manner. You may still catch up with me. I'm taking a long time with book 7 of this series. Once I complete this book, I have two other writing projects in mind for this year, so book seven is all I plan to release in this series this year. I plan two more peacekeeper books next year, but those plans may change. It's far too early to begin scheduling writing projects for next year. My plans are tentative. I actually meant to begin one of those other books after book six of this series. But book 7 is demanding my attention.

Thank you for the complements. If I can do with survivalism what you did with vacationing, then I'll be a happy man.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you for the complements. If I can do with survivalism what you did with vacationing, then I'll be a happy man.


That made me think of an interesting idea. Imagine if my Vinnie was tagging along with the Peacekeepers on a mission, or Jim Wilison showed up at J.L. Penn's Reunion? That would be an interesting collaboration if we all wrote one of our characters into a single story. I'm sure we'd be laughing our heads off..


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I can just see Nancy telling Tim the best way to approach a hostile target. I can't think of any author I'd rather collaborate with on a project. One thing my series is short on is humor, though I have tried occasionally.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great sales month for this series. Book 6 hasn't been reviewed yet. I hope that some of you who have read the book will consider taking a moment to write a review.

Thank you again for supporting this series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

While researching the settings for portions of this book, I discovered a lot of fascinating photos that are available on the net. Here are links to a few:

http://www.shunya.net/Pictures/Havana/El-Morro.jpg

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/p/m/161713/

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/El_Morro_La_Habana_CUBA.jpg

http://tommyimages.com/Stock_Photos/Caribbean/Cuba/Landmarks_and_Tourist_Attractions/slides/Cuba_01_E_7_20-El_Morro_Night.jpg

http://www.iifc-hq.org/cice2006/graphics/Key%20West.jpg

http://mentalfloss.cachefly.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/keywest.jpg

http://incredimazing.com/static/media/2009/09/25/Fort_Jefferson_Dry_Tortugas/fortjeffersondrytortugas.jpg

These sights are what Namid and Jeff would have seen as they went on their recon prior to the attack. The images were firmly fixed in my mind as I wrote the scenes of that recon, and the battle that followed.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I can't thank you enough for the strong opening days of sales this month. It's the strongest first five days I've had since entering the Kindle market. Sometimes saying thank you just isn't enough, so here are coupons for free copies of two of my books.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Coupon Code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Coupon Code: UZ46T

Thank you again, and have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

A man once asked me which of the peacekeeper books I felt would make a good movie. At the time I told him I wasn't sure. I'm still not sure, but this book would make a good candidate. Three scenes that would be very visually oriented would be the plague scenes, the scouting mission to Cuba and the battle in the Gulf of Mexico. 

But, as I told the man who first asked me, I think to do the series justice it would require a miniseries, featuring elements from all of the books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the superb month that the peacekeeper series has enjoyed. Like most of the books of the series, this book has reached a record sales number for the month. I want you the Kindle readers to know that I appreciate your patronage.

The books have sold in such numbers this month that it is a statistical probability that there will be one or two reviews posted as a result. I look forward to reading those reviews. I treasure all input from my readers.

Remember, my door is always open to my readers. If you ever have a question, or just want to comment about one of the books in a private venue, feel free to PM me or email me if you prefer. I try to answer all correspondence as rapidly as possible.  

Thank you again.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As always, thank you for continuing to support the peacekeeper series. I'm happy to say that it looks as if the peacekeeper books will sell 500 copies this month.  I'm one happy writer. _Thank You!_

In other news, those of you who follow my book threads will be aware that a few days ago I referenced a major announcement. I stated at the time that I hoped to be able to release the news by last weekend. But last weekend came and went with no announcement. I still can't make the announcement, but that moment is getting closer. The negotiations are proceeding well, but this deal is potentially huge and complex.

I'm sorry to keep you waiting. I assure you that as soon as possible, I will be making an announcement. One that some of my long time readers will find pleasing.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

The price of this book is changing from $1.99 to $2.99. Anyone who has been considering purchasing this book in the past may want to purchase it soon. I don't know when Amazon will get the price changed. I think it will be in 2 - 3 days, but that's just a guess based on past changes.  

Amazon is still discounting book one, so it can be purchased for $1.00 instead of the $1.99 list price.

As always, I want to thank you Kindle readers for supporting this series. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for the continued good sales. 

I know some of you have been waiting for word on book 7 for a while. I am working on the project, and so far I'm pleased with the plotline. But it's far from finished. I've been at it all weekend, and I'm on a roll, so it's back to work on the book for me.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

First, I'd like to thank you for another record breaking month.  You folks are sure putting a smile on my face.

Now for the news. Book seven is proceeding well. It's still far too early to even think about a release date, but I am aiming for this summer. This book is a challenge. It's going to be the most complex book I've ever written, but I think I am up to the task. 

Meanwhile, I'd like to encourage you good folks to consider writing a review of the books you've read. Reviews are important in helping others decide if a book is something that might appeal to them.

Amazon is still discounting most of the books of this series. Here's a link to a page to examine the prices:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Thank you again for the great month.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Unless I miss my guess, Amazon will probably begin to drop the discounts after the first of the month. Frankly, I'm surprised they've left them in place this long.

This has been another record month for me, thanks in part to the Amazon discounts and of course to you readers who've opted to purchase my books. Several of the books sold in record numbers. I want you all to know that I very much appreciate every single purchase.

Book 7 is still proceeding well. If you think you've seen every trick the peacekeepers can pull to accomplish a goal, then this book will surprise you.

    
Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

It's my pleasure to announce that today book one of the series hit it one thousandth sale in the Kindle store.  

I know compared to many Kindle authors that's not much, but to me it is a significant step along the path of being an author. 

I want to thank all of you Kindle readers who have taken a chance on me and purchased one of my books. Thank you so much. 

Amazon's discounts are still in place at the moment. But the other vendors who were selling the books cheaper, thus causing this set of discounts, have raised their prices. I expect that Amazon will be increasing the prices on the books to match Kobo's discounts in the near future. But then I could be wrong. I'm still a rookie at all this. It took me weeks to figure out the discounts were based on the Kobo prices.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'm happy to say that the series is thriving this month. There have been a couple of additional reviews on book 1. The entire series has enjoyed a stable and steady growth in sales all year long, and I couldn't be happier with their performance.  

Book 7 is coming along well. But overtime at work, and the heat wave we're enduring have both slowed my progress. Despite these issues, I am still hopeful for a late August release.

If you'd like to be a Beta reader for book 7, please email me at:

[email protected]

Please state that you are volunteering to be a Beta reader for book 7.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon Kindle readers,

I hope you've all had a great weekend.

This week has seen some interesting developments for the series. There's a new review on book 1. The gentleman asked me a couple of questions, which I answered in the comment section of his review.

Book 7 is still progressing well, but I'm beginning to doubt it will be possible to release it by the first of the month as I'd hoped. If that turns out to be the case, rest assured that I'll release it the moment that it is ready. At this point it is still possible for an early September release, but I'd guess mid September. Late September at the very latest. This doesn't mean I'm giving up on the original self-imposed deadline.

A new reader contacted me via my website. www.sonofartherk.com We have since corresponded via email and she has agreed to become a Beta reader for book 7. That gives me two Beta reaers with medical backgrounds who will hopefully help me _keep it real_.

Thank you all for your continued support of the series. I'm doing my best to make book 7 a book that will stick in the minds of the fans for a very long time. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I have an exciting announcement to make. I've completed writing book 7 of the series and have edited it myself. A kind hearted Beta reader is going through it now, and I'm hopeful that we just may make a first of the month release after all. 

The Beta reader has said some really good things about this book. I'm happy that she is so pleased with it, because in many ways, this was the most challenging book I've ever written. From the opening chapter to the last, it's almost nonstop action, but there is more to this book than action adventure. There's romance, conflicts between friends, a small dash of paranormal, and a healthy dose of patriotism. This book also touches briefly on what has happened to Western Europe since the disasters that shaped the peacekeeper world. There's a new ship with new capabilities. But there's also a new and deadly enemy who is the most powerful enemy the peacekeepers have ever faced.

I've written 18 books now. In my opinion, this is the best book I've ever written. Whether or not the readers will agree remains to be seen.   Everyone has their favorites when it comes to reading material. But I sincerely believe any fan of the series will love this book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Ricky and congratulations -
I don't need to tell you what a great series The Peacekeepers is - sales alone tell you that  but I *do* really love it so I'm looking forward to getting my hands on Book 7

Can't wait to see what's in store next

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Trace,

It's still in the editing phase, but that is progressing well.

Thank you for the kind sentiments you expressed regarding the series. I am quite happy with the results of this book, and hope that you'll share the sentiment when you read it.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi Trace,
> 
> It's still in the editing phase, but that is progressing well.
> 
> ...


I can wait..... barely LOL


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

When you get a chance, check your PM's.  

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm loving this book Ricky... it's different to the others, more.... well not sure really but it feels more page-turning.  I'm not explaining myself very well but all the books are great but this one's really dragging me in - a lot.  

Great book.  To anyone else reading this I highly recommend this series, start now if you haven't already  .

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Trace. That was very kind of you.  

The Beta reader has submitted her recommendations on the first 20 chapters, and I have implemented them. The copy that you are reading hasn't had all of those revisions as yet. I decided to wait until I have completed the revisions before uploading the replacement manuscript. The revisions deal with nothing that would change the storyline. Just grammar and punctuation alterations. 

I think she'll most likely finish her work this weekend. Hopefully, I'll have the book set up on Amazon on or about the first of September.

The Beta reader, Sharon from Texas, has made similar observations in that she also finds it more gripping reading material. I hope you continue to enjoy the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I got a wonderful email today from a man named Dan. He recently read the entire seven book peacekeeper series in an incredible four days. The opening sentence in Dan's email was:

_"I finally found a series that is more enjoyable than any I've read in the past."_

I read that sentence, not yet aware that it was fan mail, so I didn't know which series he was referring to in his letter. Then I read the rest and knew he was talking about the peacekeepers. That made my day. 

You know, I've been writing for years, and I've had tons of feedback from readers, but this man's comment was a first. You other writers out there will know how that made me feel, but it's difficult to describe to the readers. Nevertheless, I'll try. 

When I write books, they are a labor of love. How else could I invest hundreds of hours of my time in writing, research, proofing, editing, and then proofing, revising and editing again? I do this in the hopes of the book being read and enjoyed by readers. I understand that the books won't appeal to everyone and accept that. But I never, not even in my wildest dreams, thought I'd be told by a reader that one of my books was the most enjoyable he'd ever read. To be told that about seven books is an incredible compliment that brings me joy.

But at the same time, it's a humbling experience. Can I claim total credit for this compliment? Oh no. Behind every writer is a group of other people who also deserve to be recognized. The work Beta readers do is an invaluable asset to the writer. They help us clarify the obscure, sharpen our focus, and improve the overall book. Then there are the reviewers who point out our strengths and weaknesses. If we are wise, we learn from such reviews and improve our craft. For this reason, _all reviews are important._ Cover art is also critical in this regard. Thanks are due to Todd and Jason for that. Then there is the feedback from forums such as the Kindleboards. I don't want to name the other writers and readers who have encouraged me and offerred feedback for fear of omitting someone. But you know who you are. Frankly, had I not become a member of the Kindleboards, I don't think I'd have written books 6 and 7. Thank you Donna and Edith for nudging me into book 6.

With all this in mind I'd like to thank all of you who have helped with the series in the past. _*High fives the crowd.*_ In one reader's mind, just look what we've accomplished working together. I couldn't have done it without you, and you deserve to be recognized. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for another wonderful month of Kindle book sales. I'm really happy about the performance of book 7 during its opening month. I was hoping for three sales a day, and as of this moment, there have been 93 sales.   You good folks made my month!

Thank you.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> _"I finally found a series that is more enjoyable than any I've read in the past."_


Way to go, Ricky! It doesn't get any better than that (I don't imagine, anyway)...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Thank you. It sure made my day.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Wow! This month is off to a great start! Thank you all.

There have been a few additional reviews, and that never hurts. Thank you readers who've gone to the trouble to review the books.

Some of the books have had their action adventure tags voted down. For this reason I wanted to ask you assistance. If you've read the books and agree that they are action adventure oriented, I'd appreciate it if you'd take a moment to tag them. The links are below.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. 
http://www.amazon.com/Birth-Peacekeepers-ebook/dp/B002JCSFSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1272765617&sr=8-2

The Peacekeepers. Some Gave All. Book 2 
http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Some-Birth-Peacekeepers-ebook/dp/B002JINV0M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272765617&sr=8-3

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3 
http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-ebook/dp/B002JM0ED0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272765617&sr=8-4

The Peacekeepers. Eternal Vigilance. Book 4 
http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-ebook/dp/B002JM0ICW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1272765617&sr=8-7

The Peacekeepers. Descent into Madness. Book 5 
http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Descent-Madness-Peacekeepers-ebook/dp/B002JM1DGM/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1272765617&sr=8-8

The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6 
http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6-ebook/dp/B003D7KBZ6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272765617&sr=8-5

The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See&#8230; Book 7. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041844IG

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas Kindle readers,

Today many of my family members will be coming here for Christmas dinner. We're having to hold the dinner today because most of us won't be able to get together Christmas day. I've got a lot to be grateful for this Christmas, and as I was putting the ham in the oven a few minutes ago I was thinking of how much Kindle readers have blessed my life and that of my family this year. I want to thank you all for that.

We live in a renovated church. Yesterday my son helped me get the front room ready for the event we're hosting today. I thought I'd share a photo with you.










Merry Christmas everyone. You've made ours special.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the fantastic sales this month.   It's shaping up to be a great month for the peacekeeper series.

The work is progressing on book 8. It's my hope to have it ready for release by mid-year. The project after that will be the sequel to Claws, and that will be an epic post apocalyptic book.

Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Robert L. McCullough of Noël Baba's Fotos : http://www.modelmayhem.com/170900 - sent me this photo.

Santa reading peacekeepers:

With his permission, I've added it to my website and will use it for some promotions this coming Christmas season.










He also sent me this photo, which I similarly added to my site.

Man reads claws:










Robert enjoys working with miniature figures and is attempting to create some special pictures.

Thank you Robert. I love reader contributions such as this and always try to showcase such endeavors.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to announce that this book has a new cover. Jason Merrick has done it again.










In other news, this is the cover of my current work in progress:










Lina's Story is coming along well. I'm hoping for a mid December launch of the book, but that's not a promise.  Anything can happen to cause delays.

Thank you all for purchasing my books. Many of you have tagged them and written reviews. Thank you for going to the trouble to do that for me. I appreciate it.

Have a great evening,
Ricky


----------

